# Engine code P1050



## nmunlin (Jun 4, 2018)

Yesterday shortly after leaving home for work the check engine light came on. 2018 diesel, manual, 3200 miles. Pressed onstar and they told me that it was something with the engine, and provided a code P1050. I didn't notice anything wrong, no noises, no power issue. OnStar emailed me with the code:

P1050 No action needed

Took it to the dealership today and was told I needed to drop it off tomorrow morning. When I get back in my car, light is gone. I went back in and they said it would be a good idea to bring it in anyway. 

Has anyone had this code? Anyonf6 hear of it before?


Edit: think I posted this in the wrong section


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

nmunlin said:


> Yesterday shortly after leaving home for work the check engine light came on. 2018 diesel, manual, 3200 miles. Pressed onstar and they told me that it was something with the engine, and provided a code P1050. I didn't notice anything wrong, no noises, no power issue. OnStar emailed me with the code:
> 
> P1050 No action needed
> 
> ...


Sounds like an issue with the DEF module. When did you last add DEF? 

If the level is OK, Diesel Colorado Forum reported the following regarding the same code........

https://www.coloradofans.com/forums/226-diesel/340457-p1050.html

I wonder if this is similar to the DEF Tank Heater issue that led to Special Coverage 29400 on the Gen 1 CTD?


MODs...please move to Gen 2 Diesel Forum, thanks


----------



## nmunlin (Jun 4, 2018)

Rivergoer said:


> Sounds like an issue with the DEF module. When did you last add DEF?
> 
> If the level is OK, Diesel Colorado Forum reported the following regarding the same code........
> 
> ...


Haven't added any DEF

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## nmunlin (Jun 4, 2018)

Rivergoer said:


> Sounds like an issue with the DEF module. When did you last add DEF?
> 
> If the level is OK, Diesel Colorado Forum reported the following regarding the same code........
> 
> ...


Haven't added DEF yet

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## nmunlin (Jun 4, 2018)

Haven't had to put any DEF in yet

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Most likely same issue as the Colorado linked above.. it would not be an immediate problem.. and could be intermittent. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Timberfly (Jul 22, 2018)

Just to add, P1050 is a DTC for Reductant Level Sensor Invalid Range, meaning the ECU sees a value for the sensor that's not in it's expected range.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

40,000 miles and I have this code. My scanner says No code definition available. Second time this popped up in a week. CEL cleared first time then popped up again today. Cleared the CEL again but it looks like a pattern. A trip to the dealer soon.


----------



## nmunlin (Jun 4, 2018)

Sorry I didn't realize there was a reply here. It ended up being the heater that got replaced under warranty if I remember correctly.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Came back again. Level sensor is bad. Dead spot at certain levels. See photo. CEL on and DEF level Blank.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Just spoke to my service guy. Unfortunately the DEF tank unit is not covered under emissions warranty. Only bumper to bumper. So I'm out of warranty. Bummer.


----------

